# Phase Technology



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

So I am wondering if anyone around here has heard Phase Technology products? Specifically the PC 9.5 and the PC 3.5 as compared to other products in that class. I have actually heard them a little bit but haven't yet been able to sit down with them for a while and get to know them. And I haven't listened to much in the price category either. Anyone have any experience? Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Honestly, I have not heard much from them in quite a few years. The have always had good quality products, but nothing outstanding, IME.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I reviewed their WL-12 subwoofer about a year ago, but that's my only exposure to Phase Technology.


----------

